# [WWW] Firefox, Iceweasel, Icecat... "Seg fault" (Resolu)

## davidou2a

Bon et bien voilà, je poste parceque je ne trouve pas vraiment la raison de ce "Seg Fault".... J'ai même tenté une downgrade... rien a faire... du coup je me suis retourné temporairement vers "Midori" qui est pas mal mais encore un peu "jeune" a mon gout... mais néamoins prometteur...

Sinon je précise que FF a toujours fonctionné correctement avant le passage a la version 3.5.3... la 3.5.2-r2 se lancait sans problème...

Voila les informations que je peux vous fournir :

```
davidou@MyBox ~ $ firefox 

Erreur de segmentation
```

```
MyBox davidou # equery list python

 * Searching for python ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 (2.6)

[IP-] [ ~] dev-lang/python-3.1.1 (3.1)

MyBox davidou # eselect python list

Available python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

MyBox davidou # equery list mozilla-firefox

 * Searching for mozilla-firefox ...

[IP-] [ ~] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list binutils

 * Searching for binutils ...

[IP-] [ ~] sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list nss     

 * Searching for nss ...

[IP-] [ ~] dev-libs/nss-3.12.4-r1 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list nspr

 * Searching for nspr ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list hunspell

 * Searching for hunspell ...

[IP-] [  ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.8 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list xulrunner

 * Searching for xulrunner ...

[IP-] [ ~] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.3 (1.9)

MyBox davidou # equery list cairo    

 * Searching for cairo ...

[IP-] [ ~] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (0)

MyBox davidou # equery list pango

 * Searching for pango ...

[IP-] [ ~] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1 (0)
```

```
MyBox davidou # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2310_@_1.46GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 11:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fontforge foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libnotify lm_sensors mime modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd thunar truetype unicode x86 xcomposite xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

J'ai fait un $ strace firefox, voila ce que j'ai recupéré vers la fin...

```
gettimeofday({1253549610, 464458}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 464513}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 46) = 1

futex(0xb2b3e9a0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 465707}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1076781, SEEK_SET)            = 1076781

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\252\2012;9;\36\254\316A\0\0\316A\0\0(\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1076851, SEEK_SET)            = 1076851

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!DOCTYPE "..., 16846) = 16846

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 466598}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 218398, SEEK_SET)             = 218398

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0/O\30;\232(\355\2158\0\0\0008\0\0\0!\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 218461, SEEK_SET)             = 218461

read(27, "<!ENTITY closeNotification.toolti"..., 56) = 56

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 468719}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 468808}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 468855}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 472469}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 789535, SEEK_SET)             = 789535

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\251\2012;<\272\277;\232\223\0\0\232\223\0\0#\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 789600, SEEK_SET)             = 789600

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!-- *****"..., 37786) = 37786

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 473480}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 206474, SEEK_SET)             = 206474

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0/O\30;\24~0f\n\3\0\0\n\3\0\0\34\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 206532, SEEK_SET)             = 206532

read(27, "<!-- LOCALIZATION NOTE : FILE Thi"..., 778) = 778

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 476434}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 476523}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 476571}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 482577}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 938532, SEEK_SET)             = 938532

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\252\2012;9\346L4\t\303\0\0\t\303\0\0#\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 938597, SEEK_SET)             = 938597

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!-- *****"..., 49929) = 49929

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 483764}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 206532, SEEK_SET)             = 206532

read(27, "<!-- LOCALIZATION NOTE : FILE Thi"..., 778) = 778

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 37732, SEEK_SET)              = 37732

read(27, "<!ENTITY locale.dir \"ltr\">\n"..., 27) = 27

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 487785}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 487895}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 487950}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=415915, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 266626, SEEK_SET)             = 266626

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\253\2012;\2303\260/\346\t\0\0\346\t\0\0\37\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 266687, SEEK_SET)             = 266687

read(27, "@namespace url(\"http://www.mozill"..., 2534) = 2534

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 497210}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1161585, SEEK_SET)            = 1161585

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\252\2012;\36\270S\332\201\24\0\0\201\24\0\0)\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1161656, SEEK_SET)            = 1161656

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<bindings "..., 5249) = 5249

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 498047}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 498818}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 498901}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 498951}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=415915, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 29853, SEEK_SET)              = 29853

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\253\2012;\311\317\f\334E\v\0\0E\v\0\0%\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 29920, SEEK_SET)              = 29920

read(27, "/* ***** BEGIN LICENSE BLOCK ****"..., 2885) = 2885

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 501851}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1184229, SEEK_SET)            = 1184229

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\252\2012;j\326\202Yf\2\0\0f\2\0\0#\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1184294, SEEK_SET)            = 1184294

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!DOCTYPE "..., 614) = 614

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 502679}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 37732, SEEK_SET)              = 37732

read(27, "<!ENTITY locale.dir \"ltr\">\n"..., 27) = 27

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 503514}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 503587}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 503637}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 505220}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1282844, SEEK_SET)            = 1282844

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\252\2012;5\266\367\305\34p\0\0\34p\0\0#\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1282909, SEEK_SET)            = 1282909

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!DOCTYPE "..., 28700) = 28700

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 506286}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 37732, SEEK_SET)              = 37732

read(27, "<!ENTITY locale.dir \"ltr\">\n"..., 27) = 27

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 234048, SEEK_SET)             = 234048

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0/O\30;\361_tI\7\3\0\0\7\3\0\0 \0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 234110, SEEK_SET)             = 234110

read(27, "<!ENTITY cutCmd.label \"Couper\">\n<"..., 775) = 775

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 527589}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 527687}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 527738}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=415915, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 269221, SEEK_SET)             = 269221

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\253\2012;\313\r\240\37!\25\0\0!\25\0\0\37\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 269282, SEEK_SET)             = 269282

read(27, "/* ***** BEGIN LICENSE BLOCK ****"..., 5409) = 5409

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 533868}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2005737, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/toolkit.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 13381, SEEK_SET)              = 13381

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\17\1772;\306\342J\362=\30\0\0=\30\0\0'\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 13450, SEEK_SET)              = 13450

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<bindings "..., 6205) = 6205

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 534809}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 535924}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 536021}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 536089}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 538133}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 538201}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 538241}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7865308, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0xb7865304, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 539645}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 540662}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 540725}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 48) = 1

futex(0xb292ae20, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/appshell.xpt", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2511, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/appshell.xpt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

read(27, "XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\32\1\2\0\20\0\0\t\317\0\0\0\"\0\0\1\341\200"..., 2511) = 2511

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 548955}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2021605, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1615207, SEEK_SET)            = 1615207

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0F\2022;\3369\341\3569\257\0\0009\257\0\0\"\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1615271, SEEK_SET)            = 1615271

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n\n\n<!DOCTYP"..., 44857) = 44857

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 550146}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 37732, SEEK_SET)              = 37732

read(27, "<!ENTITY locale.dir \"ltr\">\n"..., 27) = 27

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 357740, SEEK_SET)             = 357740

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0/O\30;\373c\324j\20S\0\0\20S\0\0\32\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 357796, SEEK_SET)             = 357796

read(27, "<!-- LOCALIZATION NOTE : FILE Thi"..., 8192) = 8192

read(27, "wsingCmd.stop.label          \"Arr"..., 8192) = 8192

read(27, "keys for zoom.\nIf shift key is ne"..., 4880) = 4880

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 555161}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 555274}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 555327}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=190061, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 133458, SEEK_SET)             = 133458

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0K\2022;7:W\352\272\27\0\0\272\27\0\0&\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 133526, SEEK_SET)             = 133526

read(27, "/* Sidebars */\n.sidebar-placesTre"..., 6074) = 6074

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 562449}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 562527}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 50) = 1

futex(0xb2983f40, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 564112}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 564182}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 52) = 1

futex(0xb29a0100, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

lseek(28, 4096, SEEK_SET)               = 4096

read(28, "\r\17\320\0\22\f\263\2\17\260\17P\17\37\17\205\16\346\16\264\16\200\16J\17\346\16\25\r\345\r\265\r"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 118784, SEEK_SET)             = 118784

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 114688, SEEK_SET)             = 114688

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 20480, SEEK_SET)              = 20480

read(28, "\r\0\0\0\5\17\306\0\17\364\17\352\17\335\17\323\17\306\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 24576, SEEK_SET)              = 24576

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\5\17\313\0\17\354\17\365\17\327\17\340\17\313\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 73728, SEEK_SET)              = 73728

read(28, "\r\0\0\0\t\v\206\0\17\251\16G\r\370\r\206\r \f\277\fT\v\351\v\206\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 12288, SEEK_SET)              = 12288

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\22\17p\0\17\370\17\360\17\350\17\340\17\330\17\310\17\300\17\270\17\260\17\230\17\220\17\320\17"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 40960, SEEK_SET)              = 40960

read(28, "\r\0\0\0\5\1\377\0\f[\t\304\7-\4\226\1\377\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

gettimeofday({1253549610, 574576}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 574699}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 54) = 1

futex(0xb29a07c0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 576573}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 576680}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 576767}, NULL) = 0

lseek(28, 65536, SEEK_SET)              = 65536

read(28, "\r\0\0\0\7\16b\0\17\332\17\255\17\210\17!\17\5\16\264\16b\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 69632, SEEK_SET)              = 69632

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\7\17\310\0\17\340\17\370\17\360\17\350\17\330\17\320\17\310\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

lseek(28, 61440, SEEK_SET)              = 61440

read(28, "\n\0\0\0\5\17}\0\17\347\17\304\17\222\17}\17\247\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

gettimeofday({1253549610, 579959}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 580100}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 56) = 1

futex(0xb29a0a60, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 581425}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 581541}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 581629}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7865308, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0xb7865304, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 587394}, NULL) = 0

lstat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-back-ltr.svg", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=15, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-back-ltr.svg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=33651, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 587821}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-back-ltr.svg", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=33651, ...}) = 0

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF"..., 65536) = 33651

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588234}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588296}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588336}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588374}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588412}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588450}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588487}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588523}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588560}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588597}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588634}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588670}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588706}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588743}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588780}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588818}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588855}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588891}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588928}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 588964}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589001}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589037}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589086}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589123}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589160}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589196}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589232}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589269}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589306}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589343}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589379}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589416}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 589452}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7aab040, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb1400000

munmap(0xb1400000, 0)                   = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)

munmap(0xb1500000, 1048576)             = 0

madvise(0xb1400000, 1048576, MADV_DONTNEED) = 0

read(27, ""..., 65536)                  = 0

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 603583}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 603643}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 58) = 1

futex(0xb29a0b20, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 604613}, NULL) = 0

lstat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-forward-ltr.svg", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=11, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-forward-ltr.svg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=33595, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605048}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-go-forward-ltr.svg", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=33595, ...}) = 0

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF"..., 65536) = 33595

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605449}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605512}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605552}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605590}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605627}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605664}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605701}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605738}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605775}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605811}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605848}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605885}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605922}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605959}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 605996}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 606034}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 606088}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610697}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610744}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610782}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610819}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610857}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610895}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610939}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 610978}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611015}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611051}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611104}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611141}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611178}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611215}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611252}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 611289}, NULL) = 0

read(27, ""..., 65536)                  = 0

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 629507}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 629628}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 60) = 1

futex(0xb29a0b80, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 631438}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 632418}, NULL) = 0

lstat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-refresh.svg", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=16, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-refresh.svg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=17664, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 633047}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-refresh.svg", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=17664, ...}) = 0

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF"..., 65536) = 17664

gettimeofday({1253549610, 633658}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 633778}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 633875}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 633969}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634077}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634177}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634278}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634371}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634461}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634558}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634649}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634745}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634850}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 634948}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635043}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635150}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635245}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635337}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635433}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635530}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635628}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635732}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635827}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 635923}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636014}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636118}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636206}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636295}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636392}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636482}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636572}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636663}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 636752}, NULL) = 0

read(27, ""..., 65536)                  = 0

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 650266}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 650409}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 62) = 1

futex(0xb29a0c40, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 652009}, NULL) = 0

lstat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-stop.svg", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=16, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-stop.svg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=36682, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 652745}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-stop.svg", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=36682, ...}) = 0

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF"..., 65536) = 36682

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653374}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653491}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653584}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653679}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653770}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653861}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 653952}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654042}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654146}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654245}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654337}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654429}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654518}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654610}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654700}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654797}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654890}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 654985}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655140}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655233}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655323}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655414}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655510}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655601}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655693}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655784}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655874}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 655965}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 656073}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 656166}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 656260}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 656352}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 656442}, NULL) = 0

read(27, ""..., 65536)                  = 0

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 670145}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 670258}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 64) = 1

futex(0xb29a0ca0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 675627}, NULL) = 0

lstat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-home.svg", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=11, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-home.svg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=9685, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676215}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.icons/Elementary_1.9.6.7.2/24x24/actions/gtk-home.svg", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=9685, ...}) = 0

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF"..., 65536) = 9685

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676595}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676657}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676697}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676734}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676772}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676810}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676847}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676883}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676920}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676958}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 676996}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677033}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677083}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677121}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677157}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677196}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677232}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677269}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677305}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677342}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677379}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677415}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677452}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677488}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677525}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677562}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677598}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677635}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677671}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677708}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677745}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677781}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 677817}, NULL) = 0

read(27, ""..., 65536)                  = 0

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 681493}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 681551}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 66) = 1

futex(0xb29a0d00, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 688540}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 688606}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 68) = 1

futex(0xb29bedc0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 689303}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 689351}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 689387}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=415915, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 217819, SEEK_SET)             = 217819

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0\253\2012;|v(\253B/\0\0B/\0\0\36\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 217879, SEEK_SET)             = 217879

read(27, "/* ***** BEGIN LICENSE BLOCK ****"..., 8192) = 8192

read(27, "ply\"] .button-icon {\n  list-style"..., 3906) = 3906

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 698219}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 698347}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 70) = 1

futex(0xb29cd7c0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 699287}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 699401}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 72) = 1

futex(0xb29cd880, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 700010}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 700133}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 74) = 1

futex(0xb29cd8e0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 706767}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=255, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2021605, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1419855, SEEK_SET)            = 1419855

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0B\2022;\314\345P\7\rt\0\0\rt\0\0!\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1419918, SEEK_SET)            = 1419918

read(27, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n\n<!DOCTYPE "..., 29709) = 29709

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 708456}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 407954, SEEK_SET)             = 407954

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0/O\30;\265p\32\337\204\0\0\0\204\0\0\0\34\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 408012, SEEK_SET)             = 408012

read(27, "<!ENTITY cmd_engineManager.label "..., 132) = 132

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 37732, SEEK_SET)              = 37732

read(27, "<!ENTITY locale.dir \"ltr\">\n"..., 27) = 27

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=512818, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/langpack-fr@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/fr.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 357796, SEEK_SET)             = 357796

read(27, "<!-- LOCALIZATION NOTE : FILE Thi"..., 8192) = 8192

read(27, "wsingCmd.stop.label          \"Arr"..., 8192) = 8192

read(27, "keys for zoom.\nIf shift key is ne"..., 4880) = 4880

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 714921}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 715130}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 715246}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2021605, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/browser.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 1449627, SEEK_SET)            = 1449627

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0B\2022;\210\317\360N\365\0\0\0\365\0\0\0,\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 1449701, SEEK_SET)            = 1449701

read(27, "@namespace url(\"http://www.mozill"..., 245) = 245

close(27)                               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/classic.jar", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=190061, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/classic.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

lseek(27, 86011, SEEK_SET)              = 86011

read(27, "PK\3\4\24\0\0\0\0\0K\2022;\260\264\300\257\210\7\0\0\210\7\0\0\"\0\0\0"..., 30) = 30

lseek(27, 86075, SEEK_SET)              = 86075

read(27, ".searchbar-textbox {\n  min-height"..., 1928) = 1928

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 724167}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 724289}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 724381}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 725872}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 726004}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 76) = 1

futex(0xb16076a0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 726998}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 727126}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 727217}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7865308, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0xb7865304, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 728477}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 728605}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 728697}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/editor.xpt", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=11450, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/editor.xpt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

read(27, "XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\32\1\2\0)\0\0,\272\0\0\0\"\0\0\4\235\200"..., 11450) = 11450

close(27)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 730550}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 741895}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 741997}, NULL) = 0

futex(0xb7865308, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0xb7865304, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 78) = 1

futex(0xb16077c0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

futex(0xb7696848, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0xb4793044, 80) = 1

futex(0xb16077c0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 743163}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 743365}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 743483}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=17, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=20, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 2 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\372"..., 1)                  = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744100}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744256}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744359}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744474}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744583}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744681}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744793}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 744892}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745006}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745119}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745231}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745340}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745454}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745553}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745662}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745758}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745869}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 745975}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746103}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746203}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746315}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746415}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746523}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746620}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746725}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746839}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 746946}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 747293}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 747504}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 747755}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 747849}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 747996}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748132}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748261}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748368}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748499}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748598}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748707}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748819}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 748920}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 749124}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 749261}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 749534}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 749702}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN|POLLOUT}])

read(3, "\34_\4\2:\0 \3\351\0\0\0\276V\213\0\0\5\t\10\314\4\372\277:\0 \3\20\342%\n\34"..., 4096) = 352

writev(3, [{"5\30\4\0\217\0 \3\247\1\0\0\20\0\20\0\216\3\n\0\217\0 \3>\0 \3\0\6@\0 "..., 2636}, {NULL, 0}, {""..., 0}], 3) = 2636

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\34_}\2\221\0 \3\351\0\0\0\367Z\213\0\0\5\t\10\314\4\372\277\221\0 \3\20\342%\n\34"..., 4096) = 608

read(3, 0xb7873058, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"\20\1\t\0\31\0 \3XFree86_DDC_EDID1_RAWDATA"..., 36}, {NULL, 0}, {""..., 0}], 3) = 36

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\1\0\276\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0b\0\0\0\0\0\20p8\n\364_\37\10"..., 4096) = 32

read(3, 0xb7873058, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

gettimeofday({1253549610, 788233}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 788666}, NULL) = 0

write(11, "\372"..., 1)                 = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 788946}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 788986}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789101}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=17, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=20, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\372"..., 1)                  = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789535}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789732}, NULL) = 0

write(11, "\372"..., 1)                 = 1

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789881}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789941}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 789989}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790114}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790181}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790348}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790445}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790552}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790688}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790764}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790814}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790878}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790922}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 790974}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791017}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791084}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791128}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791181}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791224}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791277}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791320}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791371}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791414}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791465}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791514}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 791751}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 792637}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(3, [{"5 \4\0\242\0 \3\247\1\0\0\20\0 \0006D\2\0\240\0 \3\227\4\5\0\243\0 \3\242"..., 5132}, {"\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0\0\0\377\0"..., 28224}, {""..., 0}], 3) = 33356

gettimeofday({1253549610, 793048}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 793102}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 793185}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 793223}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 793270}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/fastfind.xpt", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=599, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/components/fastfind.xpt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

read(27, "XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\32\1\2\0\5\0\0\2W\0\0\0\"\0\0\0\255\200"..., 599) = 599

close(27)                               = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1253549610

gettimeofday({1253549610, 809205}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1253549610, 809295}, NULL) = 0

open("/home/davidou/.cursors/aero/cursors/xterm", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/home/davidou/.cursors/aero/index.theme", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/home/davidou/.icons/aero/cursors/xterm", O_RDONLY) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0777, st_size=9280, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7a00000

read(27, "Xcur\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\1\0\0\0\2\0\375\377\1\0\0\0\34\0\0\0$\0\0\0\2"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(27, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)           = 0

read(27, "Xcur\20\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\1\0\0\0\2\0\375\377\1\0\0\0\34\0\0\0$\0\0\0\2"..., 4096) = 4096

read(27, "\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(27, "\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 1088

close(27)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7a00000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 27

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1882, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7a00000

read(27, "# GTK+ Input Method Modules file\n"..., 4096) = 1882

read(27, ""..., 4096)                   = 0

read(27, ""..., 4096)                   = 0

close(27)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7a00000, 4096)                = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-cedilla.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5424, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-cedilla.so", O_RDONLY) = 27

read(27, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\7\0\0004\0\0\0H"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(27, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5424, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 27, 0) = 0xb3e10000

mmap2(0xb3e11000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 27, 0) = 0xb3e11000

close(27)                               = 0

mprotect(0xb3e11000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

unlink("/home/davidou/.mozilla/firefox/e3etx7xg.default/lock") = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

tgkill(14900, 14900, SIGSEGV)           = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
```

Voila et bonne fin de lecture à ceux qui sont arrivés ici  :Smile:  et merçi d'avance parceque la je seche...

----------

## Temet

T'as essayé juste de renommer ton dossier .firefox (ou .mozilla-firefox ou autre, de tête je ne sais plus) ?

----------

## davidou2a

Oui bien sur http://tribugentoo.pastebin.com/d7bd2dd23

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r5 i686) 
> ...

 

Essaie de recompiler avec -O2.

Dans ce bug, on peut lire :

 *Gilles Dartiguelongue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please rebuild glib, librsvg, xulrunner and firefox with CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe".
> 
> It is likely that the other options are either redundant with march=native (see man gdb for that) or might lead to generation of incorrect code by gcc (this would be a gcc bug of course and gcc-4.4 is known to have some problems with exotic CFLAGS currently).
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si çà résoudra ton problème, mais c'est toujours une piste...

----------

## davidou2a

Je vais essayer, mais jusqu'a present j'etais en -O3 et FF fonctionnait, ça a du poser probleme a ma grosse maj (j'ai mis a jour udev, gcc je crois ect ect)... mais il n'y a que FF qui pose probleme... si le probleme est resolu par ça je repasserai en -O2... et donc j'aurai un magnifique emerge -e world && emerge -e system a faire... mon dieu pitié pas ça  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Bon je viens de finir mon emerge -e system... je vais lancer le emerge -e world

et... FF fonctionne... apparement -O3 c'etait surement too much... (je ne vois que ça...)

Je pense que lors de mon passage a la version superieure de GCC, ça a donc posé probleme avec le CFLAGS -O3 ... Bref moralité SAFE CFLAGS !!!

Donc un grand merçi du tuyeau j'en ai profité pour tout repasser a -O2

 :Smile: 

Bonne soirée  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ça fait un bon moment que j'ai abandonné les CFLAGS agressifs (2 ans, je crois), c'était trop instable  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

C'est sur, ça me fais une petite leçon  :Smile:  le pire c'est que j'ai tout cherché sauf ça... etant donné que ça fonctionnait à la base, du coup jamais j'aurai soupsonné les CFLAGS... bref maintenant je suis revenu a -O2 au moins ça fera des souçis en moins

----------

